# Moving to Sydney - Futures Trader



## FutureTrader (19 July 2011)

Hi All,

I currently live in London, but am moving to Sydney in September. I have been trading/learning for the past 3 years on a part time basis, trading the US e-mini S&P, Dow and Russell, which suited me well as I am able to catch the afternoon session after work here in London.

Now I know when I move to Sydney, the time zones won't be great to trade these markets, so wanted some advice as to which futures contracts I could look to trade during the day and most importantly in the evenings once I have moved to Sydney?

Is there anyone who trades the US e-mini’s from Aus and if so what times do you do this?

Thanks


----------



## VSntchr (19 July 2011)

Timezone might actually be favourable for you.

UK market opens around 6pm here...


----------



## Tanaka (20 July 2011)

VSntchr said:


> Timezone might actually be favourable for you.
> 
> UK market opens around 6pm here...




I agree. DAX is good for after work trading if you don't mind eating dinner and watching the open at the same time 

ES is a bitch because of the 11:30pm start. I don't know anyone who enjoys trading ES after US day session.


----------



## ginar (20 July 2011)

Tanaka said:


> I agree. DAX is good for after work trading if you don't mind eating dinner and watching the open at the same time
> 
> ES is a bitch because of the 11:30pm start. I don't know anyone who enjoys trading ES after US day session.




as far as ES or YM goes i like to trade into the close myself , last 2 hours seems a lot more structured than the preopen/open session . its a hassle getting up at 3 am but i find it worth the effort myself ..........  dax is reccomended as well , find the ftse a little dull and not that independant chart wise . dax will test your entry skills though , its a wild beast and i use a lot of patience on entries .


----------



## tech/a (20 July 2011)

Like the FTSE.
Might be dull but I find it more "relaible" technically than the DAX and I feel more confident trading multiples.
Understand your patience with entries on the DAX---worth the effort and great returns---fast when your on the right side.
Subject to violent swings.


----------



## Kryzz (20 July 2011)

Tanaka said:


> I agree. DAX is good for after work trading if you don't mind eating dinner and watching the open at the same time
> 
> ES is a bitch because of the 11:30pm start. I don't know anyone who enjoys trading ES after US day session.




+1. Have only started looking at the dax the last week, looks like a fantastic index to trade so far (specifically, technically), average daily range seems to be consistently 80+ ticks, mammoth compared to the SPI usually.


----------



## FutureTrader (21 July 2011)

Thank you all for your responses.

Have been keeping an eye on the DAX over here, and agree, looks like it could be the best fit!

Cheers


----------

